# UEFI booten

## zeus-cu

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mir ein neues Mainboard samt CPU zugelegt (ASROCK z77 extreme4 und i5 3570K). Nun bekomme ich ums verrecken mein altes Gentto nicht mehr gestartet. Vorher hatte ich ein ASUS M2N-SLI Mainboard mit AMD Athlon X2 Prozessor. Die Architektur ist demnach gleich geblieben. Grub (Grub1) startet zwar, aber nach dem Laden des Kernels hängt der Rechner sich auf. Es funktioniert dann nicht mal mehr der Reset.

Ich habe etlich aktuelle Linux Distris auf LIVECD probiert (Knoppix, Ubuntu, SuSE) und von keiner dieser CDs kann ich booten. Immer das gleicher Ergebnis. Zum Glück startet aber die Genntoo minimal Installations-CD. Damit habe ich ein neues Kernel in einer chroot in meiner Installation erstellt (Kernel 3.2.12). Leider das gleich Ergebniss beim Versuch diesen zu booten. Dann habe ich es noch mit 

```
genkernel all 
```

 probiert. Funktioniert auch nicht.

So langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

Vermutlich liegt es an UEFI?

Aber auch wenn ich "Legacy ROM" einstelle anstelle von EFI startet das System nicht.

Meine alte Windows 7 x64  Installation (mmmmpf) startet natürlich ohne Probleme.

Hat einer Gentoo schon auf einer ähnlichen Konstellation am Start. In den Foren finde ich nix passendes.

Danke für Hilfe.

----------

## haegar87

Moin,

Kannst du uns noch etwas mehr mitteilen?

Zum Beispiel die letzten paar Zeilen die Grub / Kernel noch auf den Bildschirm zaubern, bevor nix mehr geht.

Ohne die wirds schwer  :Wink: 

Grüße,

haegar87

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, so identisch ist dein System nicht geblieben, dass der Kernel einfach startet, außer du hast ihn sehr allgemein gebaut. Und zum Starten der LiveCDs. Es gibt bei UEFI im Bootmenü für jedes Medium 2 Einträge. Einmal UEFI Modus, einmal klassischer Modus. Du musst drauf achten, dass du sie nicht im UEFI Modus startest, solange es nicht unterstützt wird.

----------

## zeus-cu

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich bin mittlerweile ein Stück weiter. Obwohl ich immer noch einen klassischen MBR habe und auch nicht Grub2 nutze startet das System jetzt wenigstens.

Ich habe aus dem unstable Tree ein Kernel 3.3.5 gebaut. Dieses startet jetzt. Allerdings bleibt das System bei "Waitung for uevents to be processed" jetzt hängen. Ich muss den Rechner danach ausschalten.

Wenn ich das Starten von udev verhindere, fährt der Rechner ganz normal hoch.

Ein späteres Starten von udev auf der shell führt dann auch dazu, dass der Rechner sich aufhängt. Dieses Problem habe ich auch mit den LIVECDs. Alle können udev nicht starten. Nur die Gentoo minimal Installations-CD mit einem 3.0 Kernel startet udev ganz normal.

Kann man den Start von udev irgendwie debuggen?

Gruß

Klaus

----------

## zeus-cu

Jetzt startet auch udev. Der Rechner hatte sich jedesmal bei 

```
udevadm settle
```

 im Startscript aufgehangen. Da ein Upgrade auf eine höhere udev Version ohne weiteres nicht möglich ist, habe ich dier Version udev-171-r5 maskiert und dadurch die Version udev-164-r2 installiert.

Jetzt geht wieder alles

----------

